# Kendall Jenner Makeup Tutorial!



## LisaTaylor (May 26, 2016)

Hi everyone! I was so inspired by this photo of Kendall Jenner that I tried my best to recreate it! Hope you enjoy! 

[video=youtube;n8QAQ0xvGGM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8QAQ0xvGGM[/video]


----------

